# DSL or Cable?



## Pilgrim (Oct 18, 2005)

Cable or DSL? 

I'm finally getting off dial up and need to decide whether to go with DSL or Cable. The choices in my area that I'm aware of are Earthlink, BellSouth and a local company (Bayou) for DSL and Cox for cable internet. 

Pros? Cons of each? i.e. reliability, speed etc. of DSL compared with cable. Has anyone here used the companies I named earlier or have prior experience with them? 

I do know that if I get cable I can get rid of my landline and replace it with VOIP, getting several additional features for about the same price. 

Also, is having secured email login something that's important? BellSouth only has it for business customers, whereas Gmail, a free service, has it, and I think Yahoo does too. I know Earthlink has it. I currently have BellSouth dial-up. The more I look at BellSouth's email, the more I don't like it (no way to turn HTML off for webmail and no way to report spam and/or phishing). Their spam filter is servicable. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Swampguy (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been extremely pleased with my cable modem. In 5 yrs only a few problems which were handled promptly. I have Cox Cable. My friend has DSL by Bellsouth and he is pleased. We think cable is a little faster but the difference is slight.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 18, 2005)

I have heard that Cable has the potential to be faster than DSL but perhaps isn't as consistent or reliable. But I'm just starting to look into this. 

Getting a Cable modem also would necessitate my getting cable. I've been without it for over a year.


----------



## daveb (Oct 18, 2005)

Cable has the ability to be faster than DSL, but it also can be slower since it uses shared bandwidth with the number of people on the network. DSL is a consistent speed at all times since the line is yours. There is no clear winner as far as speeds go because of the variable speed on the cable network.

I'd say go with whatever offers the better package.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Cable has the ability to be faster than DSL, but it also can be slower since it uses shared bandwidth with the number of people on the network. DSL is a consistent speed at all times since the line is yours. There is no clear winner as far as speeds go because of the variable speed on the cable network.
> 
> I'd say go with whatever offers the better package.



That would probably be DSL since I don't have cable at all right now and would have to add that in addition to the Cable modem.


----------



## daveb (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> That would probably be DSL since I don't have cable at all right now and would have to add that in addition to the Cable modem.



Do you have to purchase a cable modem? I've had both cable and DSL and they've provided the equipment. However, that may change with the provider.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 18, 2005)

If you have any neighbors with either service then ask them. If you're nearer to the central DSL hub, your service will be better on DSL. But if further from that HUB then Cable may be faster. But check with yor neighbors and see what they use and how well it works. That will be a good indicator which will work best for you as far as speed goes.


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> I have heard that Cable has the potential to be faster than DSL but perhaps isn't as consistent or reliable. But I'm just starting to look into this.
> 
> Getting a Cable modem also would necessitate my getting cable. I've been without it for over a year.



I have Earthlink through Warner Cable. The main reason I went with Earthlink is that it is available over several forms, to simplify changes in my service.

Also the cable modem is my only cable connection. My TV is restricted to off the air broadcasts.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 18, 2005)

Cox requires you be subscribed to at least basic cable and it looks like I'd have to purchase or rent their modem too. 

I'm within a few miles of the central office, so I'm thinking DSL will work. (This goes for Earthlink DSL too?)

Looks like I'm stuck with Ma Bell, at least for dial tone


----------



## SRoper (Oct 19, 2005)

If you don't have basic cable but have phone service then get DSL.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah, looks like I'll go with DSL, either Earthlink or BellSouth. With Cox cable you either have to buy or rent the modem. The local DSL company has a contract even though you either have to buy a modem or provide one.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is available in your area, but here Bellsouth offers a modem that is free after rebate.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, it's available here as well. I'm debating on whether to go with BellSouth or Earthlink DSL.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll cast a vote for Earthlink. I don't think there's anything wrong with BellSouth, but I use Earthlink and have been very pleased with the service and speed.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mgeoffriau_
> I'll cast a vote for Earthlink. I don't think there's anything wrong with BellSouth, but I use Earthlink and have been very pleased with the service and speed.



Thanks for the vote. 

I may go that way too and probably would, but I don't like the $150 cancellation fee. But they do have more features than BellSouth and that way I could dump BellSouth and go with one of the CLECS and save money. Earthlink's email in particular is better. But of course they have 50 people a day spamming you trying to rip you off too (I used to have their dialup), which isn't as much of a problem with BellSouth.


----------

